# Swan Lake-Japan 1981



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

An animated movie older then I am based on the oh-so-loved masterpiece by Tchaikovsky; enjoy!


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

Nobody? Is it true Japanese people like western music, or this move is a rarity? One person I talked to also said there's a strong Jazz scene in Japan...


----------

